# trailer locks



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Sooooooooooooo..... What do you use to keep the trailer leaving w/o you? Especially you Dade county guys.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I have a Connor hitch pin lock as well as a coupler lock - keyed to the same key... 

Sometimes I see people with a coupler lock but the hitch pin only has a cotter pin... so silly


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

High quality padlock


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You can't stop a professional, all you can do is annoy them.
I have 4 padlocks with the same key
along with 3 case hardened chains.
1 lock through the hitch grab.
1 with the chain that feeds through a hole in the trailer frame and the vehicle tow bar.
1 with a chain that feeds through the rim
and the trailer frame on the port wheel,
the other lock and chain for the starboard trailer wheel.
Kinda obvious when you have to cut 4 locks.
Easier to choose another trailer.
Removing the battery from the vehicle helped too.
Paranoid? Who, me?

Remember Black Point ramp before it became a marina?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2018)

I’ve been knwn to back up to a tree or power/light pole with toungue and hitch pin locks in place it’s kinda hard to get un stuck and unhitched! 
I too have removed battery from tow vehicle if camping.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Remove one of the trailer tires......


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Master coupling lock on shrimp boat . Colt 1911 for everything else


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Chain thru the tire wrapped around the I beam of the trailer biggest pad lock sold themn a hitch lock that hooks under the hitch they gotta work for my boats. Oh yeah when at home she's guarded by a pitty mix and a glock and or Remington12 gauge.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

I won't live in Dade county...


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Pragmasis Protector 19mm chain with a Pragmasis round lock and ground anchor. For overnight parking lot security I use a Pragmasis Protector 16mm chain through the wheels with a Pragmasis round lock on each end. 

19mm chain





16mm chain





Round lock


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

For many, many years I've had two case hardened 3/8" chains - each with a #15 master padlock (same diameter shackle as chains - also case hardened). The security outfit (wholesalers back then...) said that combo would beat a three foot bolt cutter (but not a die cutter at high rpm...). I leave my truck and trailer at many different boat ramps year round year after year but the place most likely to get me... (the 79th st boat ramp - Miami) has never been a problem, even though I'm not retrieving my trailer most nights until well after 1 Am... I have additional security measures on my truck as well - but would never talk about them on a public forum...

For guys with bigger boats (often with new or almost new twin or triple motors) I'd highly recommend a hidden gps system monitored and reporting instantly, 24-7 real time... Here's the critical requirement - you're going to need an immediate response to any alarm ( that means you, or a professional outfit acting for you) -no matter what time of day (and down here they should be armed...). I don't say this lightly - and a lot will depend on why your ocean going rig got ripped... If it was ripped on the water -you're going to need an immediate Coast Guard response to have the slightest prayer since it's headed for the islands - or on the Gulf coast -for Mexico... If your security monitors only tell you a few hours after the theft - you wasted every penny you spent on them.

If it was taken for a chopping - that's when the immediate response comes into play since you've got to find it before it's shredded out and all that's left is the hull - dumped in a vacant lot somewhere (after even the hatches are taken...).

The last I heard our state doesn't have a dedicated boat theft unit... so good luck if you're not properly insured and you get ripped. This topic was really hot a few years back but seems to have died down a bit. For me, since I did a career as a cop down here in paradise before I ever became a fishing guide... it's something I've been interested in since the seventies... when the bad guys were making so much money there was never a need to steal a boat - unless you were a small-timer.... A few years back when local law enforcement really started working stolen boats (and actually trying to catch folks in the act...) - our local thieves would disappear for a few weeks. Then we'd start to hear of thefts up and down the west coast from Naples to Tampa... Surprise, surprise...


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2018)

To add, those thieves are pros! We had a dozen motors ripped from the transoms one night in 03. Thieves bypassed our alarm, unbolted the motors “some were V6 4strokes”, cut cables/controls/hoses, loaded them in a stolen “from 2 business’ up from us” box truck and hauled to Miami! Box truck was found at the Port!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I just have a rusty piece of chit trailer so the thieves go to your trailer not mine.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Mike C said:


> I won't live in Dade county...


Chicken! 

As a Dade Co resident, my solution is stated value theft insurance. Come take it, I’ll buy a new one. 

Small price to pay for living 9 miles from Carandon park marina on Biscayne Bay. Dade County isn’t the all out war zone everyone thinks it is... but we are FULL! So, please don’t move here!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2018)

DuckNut said:


> I just have a rusty piece of chit trailer so the thieves go to your trailer not mine.


This!


manny2376 said:


> Chicken!
> 
> As a Dade Co resident, my solution is stated value theft insurance. Come take it, I’ll buy a new one.
> 
> Small price to pay for living 9 miles from Carandon park marina on Biscayne Bay. Dade County isn’t the all out war zone everyone thinks it is... but we are FULL! So, please don’t move here!


And This!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Dade county is a pit.
I grew up there and wold not go back for a million bucks.
Palm beach county soon to follow


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

topnative2 said:


> Dade county is a pit.
> I grew up there and wold not go back for a million bucks.
> Palm beach county soon to follow


Yes! No one speaks English, it’s very expensive and there’s really no fish anymore... please, just stay away!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

manny2376 said:


> Yes! No one speaks English, it’s very expensive and there’s really no fish anymore... please, just stay away!


You're right about two of three parts of that statement.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Cutting torch.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

manny2376 said:


> Yes! No one speaks English, it’s very expensive and there’s really no fish anymore... please, just stay away!


No problema!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2018)

Back to it, you’ll never stop a thief “provided you’re not there to shoot them” you can only deter them!


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Backcountry 16 said:


> You're right about two of three parts of that statement.


SSSSHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

manny2376 said:


> SSSSHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


You told on yourself I never said which two.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Backcountry 16 said:


> You told on yourself I never said which two.


I gave up our affordable real estate secret? Lol


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

manny2376 said:


> I gave up our affordable real estate secret? Lol


There you go good save on that one.


----------

